# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  LG CT810 Hard reset

## mohamed73

Resetting LG CT810 Incite 
Press and hold both VOLUME DOWN + CAMERA + END buttons (POWER ON LG Incite device). 
OR
Go to Start > Settings> System tab > Clear storage > Enter password 1234 in both password fields.

----------

